

Stevey Yegge's Google Platforms Rant - royalghost
https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesvaVX

======
muzz
Discussed 2 years ago on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3101876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3101876)

------
omtinez
How can this be news? The fall of the Berlin wall is far more important and
current!

